# Bowtech Admiral or Captain



## obart (Nov 22, 2008)

What do like the best Bowtech Captain or the Admiral??? shot them both....both are very nice and nice to shoot....just wondering what people are saying...thanks


----------



## TrophyEncounter (Dec 11, 2008)

Well lets just say in the past week I have a new Admiral sitting in my house. I liked the captain and all but all it felt was heavier than the Admiral.


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

they both shoot well it depends on if you like shorter or longer bows i went with captian


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

Captain by far....thats why I bought one


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Went to buy a Admiral, shot both the Admiral and the Captain. Came home with the Captain, liked both but the longer ATA seemed to fit me better.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

*`captain*

ordered mine today shot them both for a while just wanted more ata and a little more speed and ke


----------



## KenMac (Dec 26, 2006)

*admiral*

Both are sweet bows I liked the shorter ata on the admiral.:darkbeer:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt alphamax 35 more accurate , consistant, zero vibration or shock, Tough, smooth, solid back wall! shoot it if you don't believe it!


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

Alphamax more accurate??? Get away from the fumes dude, that is in the top ten most ******ed statements I have ever heard!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

the1916sideshow said:


> Alphamax more accurate??? Get away from the fumes dude, that is in the top ten most ******ed statements I have ever heard!!


well we will see how ******ed it is when your geting a cracked limb changed! or bowtech has another recall!


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, the alphamax is nice. But to sit here and try to say one is more accurate than the other is just flat ignorant......independent study right genius??? lmfao


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

lmfao....nice one, f**king idiots


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

People ask honest questions and you all give them biased bull**** Way to be!! *pats on back*


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

I could care less about the whole battle between hoyt and bowtech, just dont blow smoke your whole entire life....enough said


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

btw....correction....idiot not idiots!!


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

Now to redirect to obarts question


----------



## wachatz (Jul 7, 2007)

*when*

When is Bowtech going to come out with an Enlisted Man's rank named bow. I'd buy a bow called a "Chief" in a heartbeat even if I didn't particullarly like it! Just the "Old Chief" in me's point of view.


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*bowtech*

Just ordered my general I can't wait all sounds good about it.Oh you can always count on hoyt shooter to get all excited about DUMB stuff!!!


----------



## 3d1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Caption felt just a little better :thumbs_up


----------



## MathewsMan84 (Mar 29, 2004)

Shot them both along with about 10 other bows from different manufactures. Left ordering a Admiral!! Both are great bows though, personal preference really! i like the shorter ATA and the weight!


----------



## ERIC REID (Dec 22, 2006)

Some people (well ONE person) REALLY needs to get a life! Just because you don't agree with someones "opinion". and that is exactly what it is, their opinion. We all have one. Back the freak down. I own a bowtech, and I have shot them all. I shot the Captain, Admiral, and the AM 32. And to be HONEST, I liked the AM 32 better then the others. It seems like Bowtech is becoming just another bow maker. They used to stand out ABOVE the rest. Not anymore!
Just my PERSONAL OPINION!!


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

*wrong thread*



viperarcher said:


> Hoyt alphamax 35 more accurate , consistant, zero vibration or shock, Tough, smooth, solid back wall! shoot it if you don't believe it!


i thought the .guy asked about the differences between admiral and captain not what other bow was better. besides, we all know bowtech rules!


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

*admiral*

i havent shot the captain but if there is anything quieter or more shock free than the admiral i havent seen it!


----------



## BadgerND (Oct 4, 2009)

I shot the Admiral, Captain, Swat, and a couple of the better Diamond bow before deciding on the Admiral. Before trying those bows, I had tried out several Mathews and Hoyts.


----------

